# Your dog's favorite obstacle



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Bender's downfall was the teeter. She liked getting on it, she'd leave me to go out of her way to get on it. Only to stand there because she didn't like to tip the thing.:doh: She wouldn't jump off ever, just stand at the tip point and wag....

Storee likes tunnels. If I don't say anything she'll do them over and over...

Lana


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

Pilot'sowner said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I was just wondering what your golden's favorite agility obstacle is? Pilot has LOVED the dogwalk from day one! There is also a lab in our class who is nuts about the tunnel. His owner has to pull him away from it all the time!
> 
> So, what about your dog?


My two are agility nuts - not my sport honestly - I do it with them because THEY love it. As a result I have two weave-suck dogs - which was sort of by design - they love their weavies! The table is not far behind. Teller perfers a-frame to tunnel - again a history of reinforcement there for contacts - though his eyes got bigger and bigger the time we did a tunnelers course - ANOTHER TUNNEL? ANOTHER TUNNEL? Really? ANOTHER ONE? Whee! I tried a blind cross on that one - just once - and he nearly took me out at the knees - reminder to self - no more blind crosses!!!! Murphy loves a good jumpers course where he really gets to move out and gallop.

Erica


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Quiz loves weaves poles! As a "green" dog, he once ran out of the ring at a match to do a set of "spare poles" that were set up ringside!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Mine love the A-Frame... and trying to get them to walk by it was difficult lol!!


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

_"Quiz loves weaves poles! As a "green" dog, he once ran out of the ring at a match to do a set of "spare poles" that were set up ringside!"_

LMAO... That must have been a HOOT to watch! (though not while you were in the ring, I'm sure)

I'm starting pre-agility with Simon in a few weeks and can't wait, but I can relate to Quiz... I used to have a beagle that was "pretty good" at agility, but it always seemed that some family would set up a picnic right in front of the fence, and Oggie-Dog would leap over the fence, grab the sandwich, devour it, and THEN come back and finish the course...
(oops)
I'll never forget it, and I was SO embarrassed, I almost DIED!

He ALWAYS loved the chute- something about that fabric on the ground- he'd hit it so hard he'd come out tumbling, but would always go back for more!

I can't wait to see how Simon does!


----------



## Pilot'sowner (Oct 29, 2008)

I wish Pilot loved weave poles as much as Quiz! I'm really struggling to teach him, but I know it takes a lot of time a patience.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

One of local dog parks has agility equipment. Rosie loves the A frame. Holly got half way up.....got spooked....dug her nails/paws in...and slid down.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Liberty LOVES tunnels....


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

The dog door, carrying a 2 foot Rawhide Bone


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Pilot'sowner said:


> I wish Pilot loved weave poles as much as Quiz! I'm really struggling to teach him, but I know it takes a lot of time a patience.


I think the thing for Quiz was when we started backchaining them. It drove the rate of reincorcement up super high. It's also what gave us solid, independent weaves. We also did an "around the clock" exercise for weave pole entries, so he's really confident finding the entry from all different directions.


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

Cisco thinks there is nothing better than jumping from the top of the a-frame, but since he's not supposed to do that, he's a jump and tunnels kind of guy.

The puppy's favorite activity is whatever we're currently doing that moment in class. I'm working a lot of drive with him now and really want to work on distance and independence with him.


----------



## Kohanagold (Nov 5, 2008)

For Sydney, it would be a toss up between the teeter and the tunnels, with weaves not far behind. She loves going up and down the teeter, and I think she gets a kick out of how fast she can make it tip. She's a bit "off".

Paige is definitely the tunnels, not that she knows much else. Maybe one day, I'll buy one..... But I have to get her going already! BJ


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

FlyingQuizini said:


> I think the thing for Quiz was when we started backchaining them. It drove the rate of reincorcement up super high. It's also what gave us solid, independent weaves. We also did an "around the clock" exercise for weave pole entries, so he's really confident finding the entry from all different directions.


I shaped weaves with my guys - no channels, no guides - click for looking, click for moving towards, click for looking at the entry, etc, etc etc...I love the weaves I got that way - huge reinforcement history and HAPPY dogs...I will say that my weave totally fell apart once they figured out the whole game - when they added speed - especially Teller - would ricochet out and not be able to come back around for the next macaroni - this worked itself out over time...I'll also say that I don't work weaves more than once or twice in a session - I don't want to place a lot of stress on the spine.

Erica


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Priska loves tunnels(any tunnels) whether agility tunnel or concret tunnel tubs that you are usedunder a road to let water out,A Frame & dogwalk!.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Haha! Great stories! My dogs always LOVE the A-Frame, must be that rate of renforcement for those contacts!

Actually their favorite usually revolves around what we are currently working on at home. So if I spend too much time on my weaves over a week, well thats the thing to do!

When first learning agility Barley's favorite was the chute?! No idea why, there was something just so fun about it for him. The table was a favorite for awhile too. I think that came from the find your mat/place game, which he just adores.


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Casey is a tunnel and chute kind of guy...


----------

